# problemi installazione gnome

## darkfor

ciao a tutti sono un nuovo utente che ha appena installato gentoo. Ho un problema eseguo i comandi che mi dice la guida ufficiale di gentoo per configurarmi gentoo con l'ambiate grafico gnome, ma non mi vuol far partire il dbus e arrivando al comando "sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc" mi dice che il xinitrc non esiste, adesso prima di venirmi in mente di trovarmi un forum ho fatto partire l'installazione di xfce ma mi piace di più gnome, quindi vorrei usare quel ambiente grafico, come posso fare?

----------

## Onip

perchè non usi gdm? Installalo (se non l'hai già fatto), configura opportunamente /etc/conf.d/xdm e aggiungi il servizio all'avvio della macchina

```
# rc-update add xdm default
```

infine lancia il servizio

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

l'errore che riporti si riferisce al fatto che cerchi di modificare il contenuto di un file che non esiste (~/.xinintrc). Semplicemente crealo e scrivici dentro le righe giuste per avviare una sessione di gnome.

----------

## darkfor

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè non usi gdm? Installalo (se non l'hai già fatto), configura opportunamente /etc/conf.d/xdm e aggiungi il servizio all'avvio della macchina
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie di avermi risposto, ho installato sia gdm che xmd ma quando arrivo a scrivere "rc-update add xdm default" mi dice che il servizio xdm non esiste e il file /etc/conf.d/xdm non esisteva ma ho provato a crearlo io scivendoli "DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"" ma niente il servizio non esiste.

----------

## Onip

```
# qfile /etc/conf.d/xdm 

x11-base/xorg-server (/etc/conf.d/xdm)

# qfile /etc/init.d/xdm 

x11-base/xorg-server (/etc/init.d/xdm)
```

I file in questione (launcher del servizio e sua configurazione) appartengono, come vedi, al pacchetto xorg-server che è assolutamente necessario per far funzionare gnome. Come mai non ce li hai? Hai emerso x11-base/xorg-x11?

EDIT:

aggiungo, hai impostato correttamente il profilo (è un insieme di USE "consigliate" dai dev per un certo tipo di utilizzo del pc)

```
# eselect profile list

# eselect profile set <quello_che_vuoi> (desktop/gnome direi...)

# emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world (da fare solo se il profilo è cambiato)

```

----------

## darkfor

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # qfile /etc/conf.d/xdm 
> 
> ...

 

ciao grazie di nuovo, scusa di non averti risposto prima, stò emergendo gnome e ci vuole un sacco di tempo, sono stato tutta oggi a aspettare che finisse e pure ci vuole ancora 70 elementi, quando ho finito ti faccio sapere. Scusa della mia ignoranza ma è la prima volta che provo a installarmi una distribuzione di Linux come questa (prima ubuntu, mint e ecc..) ma infondo è proprio perchè è la distribuzione più complicata che voglio usarla per farmi nuove esperienze informatiche.

Scusa pure che non ti ho accennato prima che lo stò installando momentaneamente su virtualbox (avevo pensato che non era necessario ma mi sbagliavo), mi arriverà un'altro pc (tra non sò quando) e lo installarò su quel hard-disk fisico.

----------

## darkfor

ho finito finalmente ma ho un'altro problemi che quando mi parte gnome, il mouse si muove ma se clicco uno dei 2 tasto non succede niente e la testiera non va. Ho sia il mouse che la testiera USB

----------

## riverdragon

Se passi ad una console (Ctrl+Alt+F1, per esempio) la tastiera funziona? Se funziona vuol dire che manca qualcosa nell'installazione/configurazione di Xorg, altrimenti è più facile sia un problema di kernel.

----------

## Realnot

Hai seguito la guida di xorg? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml probabilmente non hai settato la variabile INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf   :Wink: 

----------

